
AWS Becomes “A-Cloud”, an Independent Entity (PR/FAQ by Tim Bray) - tosh
https://github.com/timbray/a-cloud-prfaq
======
uberman
This really should be presented with a disclaimer that this is a work of
fiction. Even the author's profile suggests he is working " _on AWS Messaging_
" rather than " _with_ " it.

The fact that it is polished and well thought out makes it even more
misleading.

